# bloquer l'acces à un site



## david18 (22 Août 2008)

bonsoir, je souhaite savoir comment bloquer l'accès à un site sur safari et sur firefox .merci de vos réponses


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2008)

Paramétrer le firewall avec l'adresse IP du site.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

sauf que ca peut etre annuler , en retournant sur le réglages de firewall...

Ca dépend  donc aussi de comment est réglé ce compte ( statut) et qui a des droits


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca dépend  donc aussi de comment est réglé ce compte ( statut) et qui a des droits


Il est bien connu que personne ne travaille sur une session admin :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

ou qu'on laisse  pas une personne utiliser une session qui n'est pas la sienne

---
Si c'est plutôt dans une orientation de " controle" ( bambins etc )
utiliser d'autres outils ( du champ controle parental)
il y en a même plusieurs  dans OSX
( variables selon l'OS mais comme tu ne donnes pas le tien)


----------



## FORTUNA (3 Juin 2011)

"Paramétrer le firewall avec l'adresse IP du site" /
Comment faire, pratiquement, sur safari ?
merci


----------



## ntx (3 Juin 2011)

Le pare-feu est indépendant des navigateur web. Il se règle dans les préférences système, rubrique Sécurité.

Cependant sur 10.6, Apple a limité les réglages possibles. Donc pour limiter les accès au web, la solution peut être d'utiliser les contrôles parentaux (Préférences système / Comptes) ou un autre pare-feu (voir les discussions déjà ouvertes à ce propos).


----------



## ziommm (3 Juin 2011)

Ou alors paramétrer ça directement sur le routeur, que l'on peut protéger avec un mot de passe indépendant, et là, plus de problème.

La plupart du temps, il est proposé une section où il suffit de rentrer l'url du site ainsi que la règle (période de blocage) dans une liste.

Évidemment, à chaque modèle son fonctionnement, il faut alors consulter la documentation fournie avec, ou alors si c'est une box, contacter son FAI.


----------



## ntx (3 Juin 2011)

.......


----------



## lolipale (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Sur mac ou pc vous pouvez bloquer l'accès à un site via le fichier host :
Le fichier host est situé dans le répertoire /etc/.
Pour vous y rendre à partir du finder de Mac OS X, aller dans le menu Aller -> Aller au dossier ... -> tapez /etc/ puis cliquez aller.
Chercher le fichier host et faite en une copie sur le bureau. Refaite une copie pour garder un original.
Cliquez sur le fichier host situé sur votre bureau avec le bouton droit pluis cliquez Ouvrir avec et choisissez TextEdit:
Modifier le comme suit (c'est évidemment un exemple) :


##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1    localhost
74.125.77.147      www.playboy.com
74.125.77.147    playboy.com
255.255.255.255    broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0    localhost

L'adresse IP 74.125.77.147 correspond à google.fr
Dans ce cas, si le site www.playboy.com est saisi dans un navigateur, automatiquement le lien est renvoyé vers google.fr. Il s'agit d'une redirection.
Si vous remplacez l'adresse IP 74.125.77.147 par 127.0.0.1, vous obtenez alors une page d'erreur. Le site est bloqué

Une fois vos modifications effectuées, enregistrez votre fichier puis effectuer un glisser-déposer dans le répertoire /etc/.
Vous devrez alors vous identifier (mot de passe admin)
Une fois le fichier host remplacé, quitter la session, ouvrir la session et testez !
Pas très compliqué en fait.
Le fichier host était fréquemment utilisé lorsque nous n'avions pas de serveur DNS.
Cette solution peut être utilisée lorsque l'on ne dispose pas d'un router capable de filtrer les urls. Elle est efficace mais nécessite quelques opérations au sein de l'OS.

A votre disposition. Cordialement


----------



## edd72 (7 Juin 2011)

127.0.0.1 ne bloque pas mais fait une boucle locale. Si sur ta machine tu avait un site web d'hebergé (genre un serveur Apache qui tourne sur ta machine), ça l'afficherait. C'est parceque tu n'a pas de serveur HTTP sui tourne sur ta machine que 127.0.0.1 t'envoie "connection échouée".


----------



## lolipale (7 Juin 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je me suis mal exprimé sur ce point.
L'adresse IP 127.0.0.1 renvoie sur l'interface réseau virtuelle loopback


----------

